# [A] [Un’Goro] (EU) - wipe to win rekrutiert für Cata



## Kusharu (29. November 2010)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Guten Tag allerseits! 

Wir, die Progress - orientierte Gilde *wipe to win*, "momentan 4/12 Bossen down" suchen noch weitere tatkräftige Spieler, die mit uns den Content bestreiten wollen. 


*Zu aller erst, wer sind Wir, was tun Wir, wohin wollen Wir:* 

&#8222;Wir" sind 4 Leute, die sich schon länger kennen und die jetzt mit dem kommenden AddOn &#8222;Cataclysm" versuchen werden, wieder ganz oben in der PvE Riege mitzuspielen. 

Dazu transten Wir auf *Un'Goro*, um zu versuchen, die Faction Competition wieder zu beleben und zumindest der Horde wieder den Anreiz zu geben, sich für eventuelle Serverfirst Erfolge den%#!@@#%*%#*aufzureissen. 


*Wenn Ihr das Obere gelesen habt, könnt Ihr Euch sicher denken, was Wir nicht sind:* 

Casuals. 
Ich möchte diesen Begriff hier gar nicht als abwertend benutzen, jeder soll die World of Warcraft so genießen, wie er es gerne wünscht. 
Wir persönlich würden uns wünschen, wieder da einzusteigen, wo einige von uns aus privaten Gründen aufgehört haben: 

Ganz oben. Klar, dies wird kein leichter Weg, die Gilde muss sich erst nach der lvlphase kennenlernen, schauen wie das Teamplay läuft, wie das Movement zusammen funktioniert, etc. 

Doch Wir haben die Hoffnung, hier noch auf den ein oder anderen Spieler zu treffen, der zu uns passt und der ebenfalls mit uns was erreichen will. 

Jetzt mit dem nahenden Release sind Wir auf jeden Fall wieder voller Tatendrang, freuen uns auf den (mittlerweile) extrem angehobenen Schwierigkeitsgrad und wollen einfach wieder auf hohem Niveau raiden. 


*Slots:* 

Krieger: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Krieger, Tank -----> Low
Krieger, DPS ----> Low
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Priester: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Priester, Holy -----> Mid
Priester, Disci ------> Mid
Priester, Shadow -----> High
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Magier: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Magier -----> Low
  [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Schamane:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Schamane, Heal -----> High
Schamane, Ele -----> Low
Schamane, Melee -----> High

Druide: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Druide, Heal -----> Low
Druide, Moonkin -----> Low
Druide, Feral, DPS -----> Low
Druide, Feral, Tank -----> Low
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hexenmeister:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Hexenmeister -----> High

Paladin: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Paladin, Heal -----> Low
Paladin, Tank -----> High
Paladin, DPS -----> Low
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Schurke:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Schurke -----> Low
 
Todesritter: [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Todesritter, DPS -----> Low
Todesritter, Tank -----> High
 [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Jäger:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Jäger -----> [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Low[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
*Motivierte und Aktive Spieler aller Klassen :* 

Wir sind _offen_ für _alles_, was uns _überzeugen_ kann. 
Generell sind wir immer auf der Suche nach diversen Ausnahmetalenten, die uns zu überzeugen wissen. 


*Unsere Raidzeiten für Cata:* [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Geraidet wird zu Progress Zeiten mindestens 3-4 mal in der Woche.
Die Raidzeiten werden voraussichtlich 19-23 Uhr sein.
Je nach Encounter und Zeit 4-5 Raidtage.
  [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Was bieten Wir Euch?* [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Forum
TS³
Angenehmes Gildenklima (es wird sehr wohl auf die menschlichen Aspekte des Einzelnen geachtet, nur so entsteht ein gutes Gruppengefüge)
Einen fixen Raidstammplatz, wenn die geforderte Raidattendance gegeben ist (>90%)
Erfolgsorientierte Progressbewältigung
Ausdauernde Spieler
Geduldiger und erfahrener Raidlead
Organisierte Twinkruns (Wenn Progress vorbei ist)
Spaß (wichtig)
 [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
*Was Wir erwarten:* [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
18 Jahre (keine Diskussion, leidliche Erfahrungen, geistig ebenfalls 18 sein!)
Keine Movementkrüppel
Loyale und zuverlässige Spieler
Am besten Raiderfahrung in Classic und TBC
Ausdauer im Bezug auf Progress (es kann halt manchmal länger dauern)
Wiperesistenz
Keine Heuler, die nach 'ner Ansage des Raidleads im Ts pissed den channel leaven
Raidfähigen PC und Leitung (nn dauer dc)
Last but not least, ein funktionierendes Headset sowie TS³
 
*Falls Wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt Ihr gerne in unserem Forum vorbeischauen:*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*www.wipetowin.de.tf
*

Grüße, 
wipe to win[/font]


----------



## Kusharu (4. Dezember 2010)

Es werden nur noch ein paar dd´s gesucht, bei Interesse besucht unser Forum


Grüße, 
wipe to win


----------



## Kusharu (17. Dezember 2010)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Stand: 21.12.2010*

Update zu den Slots.

Es werden immer noch Fähige dd´s gesucht.

Bei Interesse, meldet Euch ingame bei Jayd, Froshy, Elvyria oder besucht Unsere Homepage
--> [/font][font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]*www.wipetowin.de.tf*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Grüße,[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]wipe to win[/font]


----------



## Kusharu (28. Dezember 2010)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Stand: 28.12.2010*

Es werden noch verstärkt Shadow´s und Hexenmeister gesucht.

Bei Interesse, meldet Euch ingame bei Jayd, Froshy, Elvyria oder besucht Unsere Homepage
--> [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*www.wipetowin.de.tf*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Grüße,[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]wipe to win[/font]


----------



## Kusharu (4. Januar 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Stand: 04.01.2011*

Update zu den Slots.

Es werden noch bevorzugt Hexer/Shadow oder Todesritter, sowie einen Resto Schamanen gesucht.

Bei Interesse, meldet Euch ingame bei Jayd, Froshy, Elvyria oder besucht Unsere Homepage
--> [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*www.wipetowin.de.tf*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Grüße,[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]wipe to win[/font]


----------



## Kusharu (17. Januar 2011)

*Stand: 16.01.2011*

Update zum Raidfortschritt.


Bastion des Zwielichts: (2/4)
Pechschwingenabstieg: (2/6)
Thron der Vier Winde: (1/2)
Bei Interesse, meldet Euch ingame bei Jayd, Froshy, Elvyria oder besucht Unsere Homepage
 --> *www.wipetowin.de.tf*

Grüße,
wipe to win


----------

